# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Embedding YouTube Videos

## Scott Tichenor

We've enabled the ability to embed a YouTube video directly into a forum page, which some of you may wish to do. Thanks to Dan for technical assist in implementing this. 

You should see a YouTube icon in the message box when posting a new thread or in Advanced view when replying to a thread. Simply enter the YouTube video ID in the dialogue box that results when you click that icon and it'll auto-embed the video. For those of you wondering, they provide an option with embedding to display similar videos. That's been turned off because no one can control what those might bring into view. Sorry for the inconvenience, but there is a fair amount of inappropriate material on YouTube and if this occurs, it'd require removing the video. This way you get to see what the member posting wishes you to see and nothing else.

So, for the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94Cmbrkwaao

enter 94Cmbrkwaao into the dialogue box to get:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

All my vids are currently on a MySpace account. Guess this is good motivation to open up a YouTube account.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Possible--this is one of your MySpace videos below. Ted, you're an admin so you can click the Edit button to see how this was inserted. It just requires a custom BB code be set up. I really need to read up on this a bit more before opening it up though but won't go into the reasons for that.


[myspace="29959516"]29959516[/myspace]

----------


## Ted Eschliman

While you're at it, can you make me better looking?
 :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

> While you're at it, can you make me better looking?


You're gonna have to go to the Photoshop thread for that one dude!

----------


## mandopete

Like this....

----------


## fredfrank

Well there goes any practice time I may have had before. Mark sure is stylin' with those purple britches, isn't he, Pete?

----------


## mandopete

True.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Just an observation, I embedded a banjo video on the banjohangout and I noticed that the number of views on the hangout did not correlate (by a bunch) with the number of views on youtube. So I am not sure if youtube counts the number of times the video "page" has been viewed or the video itself. I suspect it counts page views based on my very limited experience. So if your getting lots of "attaboy" comments on the cafe thread and no views are piling up on youtube's records this may be why. You could fit what I know about this stuff in a thimble so take it with a grain of salt!! Cool feature Dan & Scott, thanks!

----------


## delsbrother

I can see the embedded video in Scott's post #3 above, but I can't see them anywhere else. I just see a big blank area where the vid should be. What's up with that?

XP, IE - but behind a school firewall... I'll try again once I'm home.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Scott's Homer & Jethro video above gives me the message "_We're sorry, this video is no longer available."_The video of Ted plays him plucking the first note then it stops.

----------


## JEStanek

They are working for me on a Windows XP machine using Firefox 3.0.4  Homer and Jethro may have been pulled from You Tube today.  It worked for me between noon and 2PM.

Jamie

----------


## delsbrother

Ah, works from home. I guess people are expecting me to work at work.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I think these issues are on your local PC, otherwise I'd have an email mailbox full of complaints. I know that doesn't make those of you having the problem feel any better. The videos are working but I think you need a Flash player to be able to see them. Possibly someone you could look into this today and respond back. I have a full day ahead of me with the day job and it's calling me right now.

Also, these are impacted by bandwidth so if you're on dial-up, it'd be a stretch. I have an exceptionally fast connection and once in awhile the videos will halt, though on briefly

----------


## Bill Snyder

The video from Pete has always worked. The one of Ted is working fine now, but the one of Homer and Jethro still says that _"We're sorry, this video is no longer available."_

----------


## JEStanek

YouTube yanks vidoes on request sometimes.  I was wrong about Homer and Jethro being yanked.  I found video 94Cmbrkwaao on YouTube and it played and it played via the Café this morning on an XP machine running IE 6.0.2xxxxxblahblahblah.  So I guess it may have been a bandwidth error last night.

Jamie

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Experimenting with MySpace vid; someone better looking than me. 

Introducing, "The Don," with extended introduction of his quartet:

[myspace="40738286"]40738286[/myspace]

----------


## delsbrother

Well, OK, the Myspace vids work on my work computer, not the Youtube ones. BUT I can go to Youtube and view them there, so I don't think the work Firewall stopping them. I'll try reinstalling Flash to see if that helps. *[edit] Nope.*

BTW Everything shows up on my home computer.

???

ps Silent Bass sighting!

----------


## mandopete

Okay, just trying this again with Scott's suggestion...

The band is called *D Minor7th* and they're performing Janice by David Grisman

----------


## jim_n_virginia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roohzohUMwA

OK what am I doing wrong?

When I hit the YouTube icon I do not see a dialog box anywhere. When I post a link to the YouTube clip I wanna embedd and highlight it and hit the YouTube icon it wraps [url] tags around it.

Does the dialog box open up in a new window or is it somewhere in the current window???

----------


## man dough nollij

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roohzohUMwA
> 
> OK what am I doing wrong?
> 
> When I hit the YouTube icon I do not see a dialog box anywhere. When I post a link to the YouTube clip I wanna embedd and highlight it and hit the YouTube icon it wraps [url] tags around it.
> 
> Does the dialog box open up in a new window or is it somewhere in the current window???



You want to hit the YouTube button and wait for the box to come up. Paste all of the address after the v=.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> You want to hit the YouTube button and wait for the box to come up. Paste all of the address after the v=.


Ok I am clicking on the YOUTube icon right now and nothing happens I do not see a box anywhere much less a v=

Does this box open up in a new window or it it part of the window thats open?

I just don't see anything! LOL!  :Confused:

----------


## Bill Snyder

Jim,
A dialog box should pop up immediately when you click the  button. If not there is something wrong.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Jim,
> A dialog box should pop up immediately when you click the  button. If not there is something wrong.


I swear nothing pops up when I click that icon?

I wonder if I have pop ups turned off (I think I do) if that would keep a box from poping up?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Sounds like you have JavaScript turned off in your browser. A pop-up box is actually an HTML function, which these aren't. What browser are you using and I'll try to walk you through it. It'll be in your browser's preferences.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Where do you find the video id #?

----------


## man dough nollij

> Where do you find the video id #?


It's right after the "v=". For instance, the URL to a clip is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AIdYoMpINQ. You put just the "-AIdYoMpINQ" in the embed field.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Thanks. I discovered that I could just copy the entry in the "embed" window.

----------


## djweiss

Testing...

----------


## DerTiefster

For what it's worth, my "seamonkey" browser has several distinct options for JavaScript, basically involving what the scripts are allowed to do.  I don't want scripts doing much to my browser window, so I only have "change images" checked.  I didn't want to allow changing context menus or status bar text, or allowing scrpits to raise/lower windows or move/resize windows.  What I have to do to see the embedded youtube videos is invoke "view page source" and search for the youtube link, then copy out the ID code for the video and do a generic youtube search.  I -could- compose the regular "watch?v=<code>" link, but I generally don't do that.  I also use a fairly ancient Linux system, as opposed to Micro$oft things, so the take-over-your-system bells and whistles don't take over my system.  Stuff also doesn't generally spontaneously disappear, apart from the occasional disc crash.  (I really need to set up mirrored discs.)  This was intended to be more informative than ranting.  Maybe links could include the code text in the clear for easier copying for those of my persuasion?  I'll bet that's possible in the link parsing process, but it may be too much a pain even if only applied to youtube links.

----------


## danb

> This was intended to be more informative than ranting.


The delete key is your friend!

There's no point in us trying to customize the site for an audience of one, however cool or nifty the browser config is. If you have filtering rules or blocking rules- we suggest adding an exception if the page doesn't work. We aren't trying to spill wine on your carpet, shoot your dog, or put dings in your mandolin here.

----------


## journeybear

Here's the sneaky endaround method -

In your message body, type: 

[ YOUTUBE="  

WITHOUT the space after the bracket. (If I type that without the space, everything between the brackets gets embedded, ie, vanishes from sight. _Capisce?)_

Paste the embed html after that - no space - it will start with <object width= and end with <embed></object> and then type: 

[/YOUTUBE]   

again with no space.

Presto - changeo - abracadabra!

To be sure you've done it right hit the preview button.

That's really all the youtube icon does - surrounds the embed html with that code that makes it happen.

You can save that bit of code as a text file so you don't have to type it every time - and risk making a typo.

Again, close with [/YOUTUBE]  and open with [YOUTUBE]

----------


## DannyB

OOps

----------


## Eric Hanson

Testing. Testing. 
I hope this one works. It is quite a hoot. Little kids sings with feeling. I love it when he leans into the mic and doesn't even sing. He knows he's suppose to though. :Laughing:

----------


## Eric Hanson

I think I need a little tutoring. I thought I followed the directions. To no avail.

Ah HA!!! I did get it right the third time. Must of been I needed a charm.

----------


## Earl Gamage

Red Haired Boy test

----------


## Ron McMillan

Thanks for the sneaky tutorial. I just tried to do this on another thread, and failed. Now, thanks to your instructions, here it is. A nice instructional clip from my friend Bert.

----------


## tree

Test

----------

